# Teichbau mit NaturaGart



## otto33 (15. Juni 2008)

Liebe Teichgemeinde,
ich bin im Bezug auf Gartenteiche noch völlig unbefleckt und möchte mir bei meinem ersten Teich Unterstützung der Firma NaturaGart holen. 
Hat jemand von Euch schon mit dieser Firma gebaut? 
Für einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht oder ein einfaches "Empfehlenswert" oder "Finger weg" wäre ich sehr dankbar. :beeten 
Bisher habe ich nur den kostenlosen Katalog, welcher zwar umfangreich aber völlig unübersichtlich ist.


----------



## karsten. (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Otto

:willkommen 

ein Tip :
gib mal naturagart oben in die Suchfuktion ein

alles mal queerlesen und auf Seite 2 wirst Du richtig "findig" !  

mfG


----------



## BATE (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo
Otto

Ich habe auch vor nach den System von NG einen Schwimmteich zu Bauen.
Halte es für ein gutes System.Werde natürlich berichten bei mir geht es 
nur sehr langsam weiter des Geldes wegen.
Viel Glück und Willkommen.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## geecebird (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo,

habe dort nur Folie bestellt, also ohne Planung. Aber ich war dennoch auch von dem Paket begeistert. 

Ich stimme aber Karsten zu, dass die Suche hier im Forum einiges aufzeigen wird.


----------



## StefanS (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Ich kann Naturagart ebenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen, was Vlies, Folie und Ufermatte (nebst Saatgut) betrifft. Pflanzen konnte ich wegen der Entfernung nicht kaufen, __ Filtersystem habe ich nicht (naturnaher Teich). Was das Vlies betrifft (ich beziehe mich hier auf einen anderen aktuellen Thread), kann ich empfehlen, den Empfehlungen von Naturagard zu folgen und nicht falsche "Sparsamkeit" die Vernunft besiegen zu lassen. Ich ziehe dickes Vlies und PVC mit grossem Abstand Kautschukolie vor.

Aus meiner Sicht ein absolutes Muss ist die Planungsmappe (Preis wird beim Kauf angerechnet) - wenn man diese wirklich durch*arbeitet* und versteht, ist das Ergebnis ein gut funktionierender Teich. Ich kann auf alle Fälle nur empfehlen, dem Ufergrabensystem von Naturagard näherzutreten: Perfekte Randgestaltung (keine aus der Not geborenen "Steinhaufen") bei ausreichend grosser frier Wasserfläche - was will man mehr ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Otto,
ein Freund von mir hat mit NG gebaut.
Soweit alles TipTop,aber sei sparsam mit dem Startdünger sonst 
blühen die Algen.
Und der hohe Preis war für mich sehr bedenklich.

                 Gruss Christian.


----------



## tiefimteich (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Otto33 (komischer Name),
wir haben dieses Jahr unseren Teich auch nach dem Prinzip und den Materialien von NG gebaut. Ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.

Wenn ihr die Arbeitsmappen durchgearbeitet habt, dann bleiben kaum noch Fragen offen. Und für die Wenigen ist dieses Forum der beste Ort.

Vlies, Folie und Ufermatte sind zwar vom Preis her kein Schnäpchen, aber ihr bekommt echt gute Qualität. Auch die Pflanzen waren TOP, allerbeste Qualität. 

Wenn du willst kannst du auf unserer Homepage ein paar Bilder von dem Ganzen anschauen. Vom Bau bis heute sind ein paar Bilder und Beschreibungen online. Die letzten zwei Bilder sind sogar von heute vormittag.

Im Ufergraben blüht es wie verrückt, und das Wasser ist kristalklar. Ganz ohne Technik und Chemie. Wir sind begeistert.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Manfred42 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Dirk,

Tolle Sache mit dem Ufergraben. Sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus.
Ich plane auch in der Richtung.

Gruß   Manfred


----------



## tiefimteich (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Ja die Idee mit dem Ufergraben ist wirklich prima. Da man dort ja nicht mit Nährstoffen geizen braucht wuchert und blüht alles wie verrückt.

Aber auch im Teich ist ordentlich was los, dank des hellen Untergrunds (Sand) und des klaren Wassers sieht man all die Insekten und Pflanzen auch bestens.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Annettchen (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo tiefimteich!
Ich bin gerade ziemlich beeindruckt von Eurem Teichbau - leider aber auch etwas bedrückt, weil ich wohl völlig unbeleckt mit dem Schippen begonnen habe!
Gut, unser Teich ist "fertig" bis zum Rand, Wasser dummerweise schon drin, aber kein Sand drin. Das kann ich ja noch nachholen, nach ein paar Tagen setzt sich der schon ab.
Eine dumme Frage: Wie pflanze ich die Unterwasserpflanzen und Uferbepflanzung auf der naturagart Ufermatte? Setze ich die einfach in den Sand oder nehme ich Jute, damit die Wurzeln mit Erde sich nicht im Wasser auflösen?
Ich sehe schon, ich muss noch viel auf diesen Seiten blättern, nur gut, dass ich die Seite gefunden habe.

Danke


----------



## tiefimteich (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Annettchen,
irgendwas vergisst man immer. Bei dir ist´s der Teichgrund, bei uns war´s der Überlauf.
Den Sand kannst du ja so auch noch einbringen, auch wenn´s mit der richtigen Verteilung unter Wasser sicher nicht einfach wird.

Zur Pflanzung:
Die Unterwasserpflanzen werden direkt in das Sand-/ Lehmgemisch gesetzt. Sollte noch Erde an den Wurzeln sein, vorher gründlich auswaschen. Das Zeugs hat nichts im Teich verloren. Egal ob Blumen- oder Teicherde. Somit brauchst du auch keine sonstigen Hilfsmittel wie Jute o.ä.

Einzige Ausnahme bei Seerosen. Die haben wir in große und feste Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Natürlich auch wieder nur mit Sand gefüllt. Damit das dann aber im Korb bleibt, kam da vorher zwei Lagen Zeitung rein.

Beim Setzen der Pflanzen auch gleich auf die Nährstoffbedingungen achten. Denn Sand/Lehm ist ja recht mager, manche Pflanzen mögens aber doch üppiger. Also an die Wurzeln einfach ein bisserle Langzeitdünger geben - fertig.

Die Bepflanzung der Matte ist ähnlich. Wir haben die Wurzelballen von unten angeschnitten und fast halbiert. So lassen sie sich wie ein Buch auseinanderklappen und auf die Ufermatte legen. Auch hier gleich bei Bedarf Langzeitdünger zugeben. Oben auf ein bisserle Sand und ein paar Steine (nicht Steinchen!) um dem Ganzen mehr Halt zu geben. Ruck Zuck wächst das Ganze an. Zumindest bei uns Ende Juli.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallöchen Dirk,

ich hab mir mal Deine Seite angeschaut und finds echt gut.
http://www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm

Ich bin im Moment soweit, dass die Folie drin ist. Es folgt noch Vlies, der vermörtelt wird.

Wenn ich mir die Fotos anschaue kommen folgende Fragen bei mir auf:
http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich19.jpg
Hast Du den Sand nur rein gelegt?  Wie hält das denn bei Dir in den Steilhängen? (Das ist der Grund, warum ich vermörteln muss.)

Ist das hier die Algentrübung?
http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich26.jpg
Ich finde es sieht gut aus! Aus diesem Grund färbe ich meinen Teich ocker, da der Zement am Ende ohne Farbe weiss sein würde.
Ist Dein Teichgrund jetzt weiss, weil die Algen weg sind?  Wie sieht er aus?

Eine Frage zu Deinen Bodenpflanzen im Teich.
http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich26.jpg
Sind die alle im Körbchen?


Könntest Du das Substrat näher beschreiben?  Wie tief sind die Wurzeln da drin?
Wie lange vernebelt das ganze wenn man da durch geht?
Eigentlich wollte ich jede Unterwasserpflanze in ein Körbchen setzen und weissen Quarzsand überall ausstreuen, aber direkt in den Boden pflanzen ist natürlich schöner, falls das geht. Da brauche ich echt nochmal einen Tip.
Was ist also die Lösung, wenn man nicht möchte das das Wasser beim durchgehen eintrübt, aber man trotzdem Pflanzen in den Boden stecken möchte?

Danke für info!


----------



## tiefimteich (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Michael,
es freut mich wenn die kleine Zusammenstellung der Bilder gut ankommt. Wir haben uns solche Bilder während der Planung auch immer gern angesehen.

Nun mal zu den Fragen:
Der Sand ist bei uns nur reingeworfen. Dafür haben wir die Hänge möglichst flach gehalten, damit so wenig wie möglich abrutschen kann. Ein Punkt der uns beim Teichbau fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat. Denn unser Garten ist nicht wirklich groß....

Ich weiß nicht genau wo du eine Algentrübung siehst auf dem Bild? Aber wir hatten mal kurzfristig eine leichte und kurze Algenblühte. Was aber ja auch ganz normal ist. Ansonsten sieht der Teichgrund aber wirklich aus wie auf dem Bild. Denn wir haben ein Sand-/ Lehmgemisch benutzt, keinen Quarzsand!

Also das Ganze hat eine natürliche Sandfärbung - ein angenehmer Ockerton. Den Sand haben wir aber nicht angemischt, sondern ist als Füllsand eher ein Nebenprodukt in jeder Kiesgrube. Da habe ich dann fast 2 Tonnen für ein paar Euro her. Sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern hat auch eine gute Festigkeit unter Wasser.

Damit bin ich auch schon bei deiner letzten Frage, dem Pflanzen in das Substrat. Auf dem Boden und der Pflanzstufe haben wir den Sand 5-10cm dick aufgebracht. Somit ist genug Tiefe vorhanden, um die Pflanzen da direkt hinein zu setzen. Einzig die Seerosen sind in feste Pflanzkörbe gesetzt. Diese sind nach unten mit Zeitungspapier "abgedichtet" und auch wieder nur mit Sand befüllt.

Bei manchen Pflanzenarten, die mehr Nährstoffe brauchen, gab´s gleich noch eine Startdüngung mit Langzeitdünger direkt an die Wurzeln.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Danke,
....

also Deine Hänge sind teilweise steiler als 45°. Ich wunder mich echt, wieso da nix abrutscht!? Wegen der Ufermatte?

Richtig!  Möglichst flach halten, wollte ich auch, aber man will ja auch ein bischen Tiefe haben. Ein absoluter Kernkonflikt beim Teichbau finde ich.

Algentrübung: 
die hattest neben dem Bild geschrieben
'Nur wenige Tage war das Wasser grünlich-trüb'  also wollte ich wissen, ob das Bild den Trübungszustand beschreibt oder ob das der klare Zustand ist?
http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich26.jpg

5-10cm Boden ist natürlich ne Menge!  Jetzt verstehe ich besser.  Soviel hatte ich nicht geplant, aber mal sehen.
Wie lange schäumt das auf, wenn Du da durch gehst? (Ich frage, weil ich auch unter Wasser Fotos machen möchte)
Genau den Sand den Du hast brauche ich wohl auch. Der hat nicht zufällig einen lateinischen Identifizierungsnamen oder? ;-D 


Übrigens: 
Für mich ist das eher weiss als ocker:
http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich19.jpg
Daher wollte ich wissen, ob die ockerfarbe durch die Algen oder so entsteht oder ob Du nochwas beigemischt hast?

Danke erneut.
__________________
Mein Teich vor der Folie:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...4&postcount=25
Inzwischen ist Folie drin. Am 22.9.2008 soll noch Vlies rein und die Mörtelaktion mit Farbpigmenten folgt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Moment soweit, dass die Folie drin ist. Es folgt noch Vlies, der vermörtelt wird.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Fotos anschaue kommen folgende Fragen bei mir auf:
> http://www.bratmans-world.de/Teichbau/Teich19.jpg
> Hast Du den Sand nur rein gelegt?  Wie hält das denn bei Dir in den Steilhängen? (Das ist der Grund, warum ich vermörteln muss.)



Hallo Michael,.. ist das graue alles Mörtel ??

Dir geht es anscheinend wie mir, Hänge steil, und zuwenig Lehm im Sand,..

willst du da die Ufermatten einmörteln oder nochmal 300 / 900 Vlies,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,.. ist das graue alles Mörtel ??
> 
> Dir geht es anscheinend wie mir, Hänge steil, und zuwenig Lehm im Sand,..
> 
> ...


Das ist das Betonbett VOR der Folie. Ich hab leider noch keine aktuellen Fotos mit Folie reingestellt.  Einsatz von Ufermatten ist nicht geplant. Wird mir einfach zuviel und die Farbe ist halt grün, was mich stört! Die hänge sind auch teilweise 90°. Ich glaube der hält auch nicht in einer Ufermatte.

Warum meinst Du 'zuwenig Lehm im Sand?  Ich hab doch noch nix entschieden...


EDIT: ACH SORRY!   Ich dachte Du hättest meine Fotos von meinem Teich in der Signatur kommentiert.  Deine Frage muss natürlich der Dirk beantworten! das ist sein Teich an den meine Fragen gehen!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

schöne Dokumentation 

jedoch beschäftigt mich eine Frage:

Habe ich die Funktion eines Filtergrabens falsch verstanden?
Für mein Verständnis(ganz einfach dargestellt), wird das Teichwasser entnommen durch den Graben gespült, damit sich die Pflanzen und Bakterien die Nährstoffe nehmen.
Nach Eurem Prinzip, ist es einfach nur ein Pfanzstreifen, der mit ein wenig Teichwasser, dass durch die Kapilarwirkung der Ufermatte feucht gehalten wird. Ein Austausch findet nicht wirklich statt.


----------



## HaMaKi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Die Frage kann ich Dir, als ebenfalls mit NG gebautem Teich-'Besitzerin', leicht beantworten. Nicht jeder NG-Teich ist auch mit einem Filtergraben versehen. Dieser wird erst ab einer bestimmten Grösse und/oder bei Fisch-Haltung empfohlen.
Richtig ist aber dennoch, dass der Ufergraben, den Du glaub' ich ansprichst, so von NG als Kapilarsperre empfohlen wird. Vorteil: die meisten Nährstoffe befinden sich durch Mutterboden + Pflanzen im Ufergraben, ausserhalb des Teiches.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

und wie findet der Abbau der Nährstoffe usw. im Teich statt?
Fischkacka, Biozeugs von der Umgebung und aus der Luft bla bla bla...
Was pasiert mit den Schwebstoffen un dem Mulm auf dem Boden?
Ich will nicht schwarzmalen oder eine Diskusion lostreten aber verstehen, da ich ja auch gerade einen Teich baue.


----------



## Kurt (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Michael,

zu deiner Frage, wie lange nach dem Durchwaten das Substrat das Wasser vernebelt möchte ich meine Methode der periodischen Wartungsarbeiten im Pflanzenteich beschreiben:
ich lege eine ausgezogene Leiter (natürlich gesichert) über den Teich, darauf ein Brett und evtl. Polsterung und arbeite darauf knieend oder liegend ohne ungewollte Zerstörung des Teichbodens. 
Um evtl. Uferpflanzen zu schonen kann die Leiter auch aufgebockt werden.
Dies funktioniert bei Teichdurchmessern bis 6 m ganz gut.

Einziger Haken: bei über 80 cm Teichtiefe erreicht man den Boden nicht :-(  

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

Foto dazu siehe : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=156501#post156501


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Danke Kurt. Das kann ich bei meinem Teich aber nicht machen. Möchte auch die Ränder nicht mit meinem Gewicht belasten (da sind auch überall Pflanzen am Ende)


----------



## tiefimteich (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

So ich bin´s noch mal.
Also die Farbe vom Bodengrund war von Anfang an so wie sie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Ein bisserle dunkler ist´s geworden, weil unser Ablauf anfangs nicht funktionierte, und ein wenig Mutterboden eingespült wurde.

Lateinisch kann ich nicht, somit gibt´s auch keine Fachbezeichnungen 
Das ist einfach ein recht feiner Füllsand, den habe ich auch zum Betonieren benutzt.

Oben sind meine Hänge auch viiieeeeellllllllll zu steil :?  Da würde nie Sand drauf halten. Muß aber auch nicht, weil wir von Anfang an den Einbau der Ufermatte geplant hatten. Und das grün der Matte ist kein Problem, das sieht man im nächsten Jahr eh kaum noch. Dafür ist sie doch gedacht, und zwar das vom Ufergraben in den Teich Pflanzen wachsen könnnen. Funktioniert bei uns auch schon umgekehrt, ein paar Wasserpflanzen erobern die Matte von der Wasserseite - sieht auch toll aus.

Dazu auch gleich noch eine Bemerkung: das ist KEIN Filtergraben. Wurde aber ja schon erwähnt. Das ist einfach ein Pflanzring, in dem wir Sumpfpflanzen halten können, und durch die Kapilarwirkung der Matte muß man nix gießen.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Michael,

gefaltetes Verbundmatte
ich kann dir leider nur sagen, wie es nicht geht. Ich wollte genau das, wie im Prospekt geschrieben nachbauen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Die Matte ist vermörtelt einfach zu schwer, matschig und rutschig. Ich hatte die ganze Matte eingemörtelt und dann versucht nur zwei Falten zu legen und diese mit Klemmen festzuhalten. Das ist teilweise verrutscht und alles nicht so geworden wie vorgestellt. Da man ja nass in nass arbeiten muss, habe ich dann aufgegeben und alles glatt gezogen.
Vielleicht geht es ja, wenn man Stück für Stück vorgeht. Also erst das obere was gerade bleibt vermörtelt und aushärten lassen, dann eine Faltenreihe legen vermörteln, aushärten usw. Aber da braucht man ja ziemlich lange für.
Ich würde mal bei NG anrufen, wie sie das im Prosekt zustande gebracht haben.
Wenn Du genaueres weißt, stell es doch mal hier ein.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> man ja ziemlich lange für.
> Ich würde mal bei NG anrufen, wie sie das im Prosekt zustande gebracht haben.
> Wenn Du genaueres weißt, stell es doch mal hier ein.



Hallo,.. was meinst du denn mit den Faltenbilden (ich weiss, du meinst zwar den anderen Micha : -)

Ich habe aktuell an einem kleinerem Hang im Filtergraben zwei dickere Falten modiliert, siehe:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33520&d=1221766870

oder wolltest du ganze "Taschen bauen",..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Kolja (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Hallo Micha,

ja, ich wollte Taschen falten, wie in dem Link auf den NG-Katalog von Michael zu sehen.
Nochmal ein Nachtrag dazu: Meiner Meinung nach müssen die Taschen/Falten vorm Vermörteln schon in Falten befestigt sein, durch nähen/kleben(?) k.A.

Solche Falten, wie auf deinem Link zu sehen, habe ich auch gemacht bzw. sind bei der Arbeit entstanden und ich habe das ausgeweitet. Das hat mir gut gefallen, dass man das alles noch in Form bringen kann.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> ja, ich wollte Taschen falten, wie in dem Link auf den NG-Katalog von Michael zu sehen..


sorry ??!   ich bin irgendwie Betriebsblind,..  EDIT:  o.k. gefunden,..    

PS: ich habe nur die fertige Ufermattentaschen gekauft (aber halt Ufermatte und nicht Verbundmatte )

Aber das sieht doch so aus, also die die Ufermatte auch innerhalb noch verknüddelt (von unten verklebt) hätten



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> also Deine Hänge sind teilweise steiler als 45°. Ich wunder mich echt, wieso da nix abrutscht!? Wegen der Ufermatte?
> 
> Richtig!  Möglichst flach halten, wollte ich auch, aber man will ja auch ein bischen Tiefe haben. Ein absoluter Kernkonflikt beim Teichbau finde ich.



Und ich baue ja gerade selbst den Pflanzenrand-Damm...
Ihr habt mir ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht   :__ nase 
So habe ich heute den steilen Damm doch noch mit einer weiteren 20cm Stufe abgestuft,.. (wird noch glatt gemörtelt ;- )
 
Meine Frau glaubt langsam ich bin im "Betonwahn",..  

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ja, ich wollte Taschen falten, wie in dem Link auf den NG-Katalog von Michael zu sehen.
> Nochmal ein Nachtrag dazu: Meiner Meinung nach müssen die Taschen/Falten vorm Vermörteln schon in Falten befestigt sein, durch nähen/kleben(?) k.A.
> ...




So, HEUTE ging es ENDLICH weiter.  Wir haben angefangen Vlies über die folie zu legen und Trasszement eingefärbt.  Ich schreibe gleich dazu einen Erfahrungsbericht in meinen alten Thread.
Was ich aber schon sagen kann. Mir (uns) verging schnell der Gedanke da Falten ins Vlies einzubauen.  Erstens hab ich eh genug Unebenheiten schon im Teich, zweitens war es Horror genug einfache Falten im Vlies zuzumörteln und drittens hab ich mir die Abbildung im NG-Prospekt nochmal genau angeschaut. Da bei NG sind unebene STEINE DRUNTER! Sehr ihr das?  Es ist das 1. Bild unter der Überschrift 'Beispiel 2' auf Seite 59
http://www.naturagart.com/images/stories/katalog_pdf_2008/naturagart-katalog-2008-058-059.pdf
Unser Hauptproblem heute war: Wieviele Eßlöffel Farbpigmente müssen in dem grössen Anrühreimer zum Zement (1:3) zuggeben werden?
NG sprich ausserdem von einer Mörtelschicht, die nur milimeter dünn aufgetrangen wird. Das versteh ich nicht wie das gehen soll.  Bei uns wird es etwas dicker.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

@ Michael Wüstenoase,..

jaja,.. die liebe Verbundmatte,.. mir ist es auch ein Rätsel wie man 50m^2 in der Stune schaffen soll,
ich habe nur alleine im Filtergraben für 5m^2 ca. 2 1/2h gebraucht (ächtz  ) nur mörteln,.. kleben nochmal 1-2h.

Ich habe deine anderen Beiträge leider nicht alle verfolgt, aber dein "Betonbild" gesehen,, schön   so ähnlich ging´s mir auch,..

Deine Uferumrandung (die zwischen Pflanzen und Teichrad) sieht etwas niedrig aus ?!

Die muss eigentlich höher als der Teichrandabschluss,.. das Wasser zieht sich doch mit Ufermatte durch Kapillarwirkung rüber ?!!

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die Fotos von heute runterzuziehen....daher nochmal hier Antwort und fragen:
-Wieso und welche Ufermatte?   Hab bislang keine geplant.
-wir haben vielleicht knapp 10m² geschafft heute.4 Stunden war Vorbereitungsarbeit und Folie sauber machen.
-jaja, so ähnlich wie die Betonbilder wirds am Ende wieder aussehen. Aber in welcher Farbe das ist die grösste Frage im Moment!  Im Moment ist ja alles feucht noch und damit farbverfälscht. Das muss erstmal trocknen um zu schauen, was die Pigmente für ne Farbe bringen.
-Ich denke, dass die Uferumrandung hoch genug ist. Es kommen ja gleich auch noch aktuelle Fotos.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben angefangen Vlies über die folie zu legen und Trasszement eingefärbt.  Ich schreibe gleich dazu einen Erfahrungsbericht in meinen alten Thread.



 hallo Namensbruder,..

ich verstehe jetzt langsam auch nicht´s mehr,.. ein paar Bilder wären wahrscheinlich wirklich ganz gut,..

nochmal zu deinem Aufbau:

Unten Beton (zur befestigung), dann Vlies, dann Folie,...
... und dann??

du schreibst "Vlies über die Folie zu legen",..  d.h. du klebst garkeine Ufermatte,.. sonder nimmst direkt Vlies ?? (wenn ja, welches 300,900, anderes)

und zur Ufermatte: ich habe nur verstanden, dass du a.) ein Moorbereich machen möchtest und b.) einen Uferbereich,..
(soll der Uferbereich nicht komplett getrennt werden alá Naturagart ??)
PS: nur zum Verständniss,,.. hast du die NG Anleitungen? damit man gegenseitig vom gleichem redet   (sorry   )

mfG. MIcha
PS: Ich habe schön dunkel terrakotta rot,.. d.h. 2 Tassen Farbe auf 3 Eimer Sand und 1 Eimer Zement,..


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

Vlies300 über Folie, richtig! Nix Ufermatten.
Moorbereich hat mit der Vermörtelaktion nichts zu tun, auch wenn der Moorbereich direkt dran anschliesst mit Trennung aber..
Ich präparier grad die Bilder. 
2 Tassen Farbe auf 4 Eimer. Oha !!
Ich hab 10 Esslöffel Ocker auf 1 grossen Betonanrühreimer (wieviel Eimer sind das?).   --> Ich hab also deutlich weniger Farbe als Du genommen!
Aber wie soll man sonst auf die NG-versprochen 25m² pro 500Gramm NG-Farbpigment-Packung kommen ???????


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Tassen Farbe auf 4 Eimer. Oha !!
> Ich hab 10 Esslöffel Ocker auf 1 grossen Betonanrühreimer (wieviel Eimer sind das?).   --> Ich hab also deutlich weniger Farbe als Du genommen!
> Aber wie soll man sonst auf die NG-versprochen 25m² pro 500Gramm NG-Farbpigment-Packung kommen ???????



 Frage des Tages,.. wie gross ist ein (der) Betonanrühreimer  
Ich mische auch meinen Beton von Hand in so einem Eimer,..
jeweils ein 40kG Sack + 5Liter Wasser, dann ist der Betonanrühreimer ca. 50-60% voll. (entspricht ca. 3 kleine Eimer, wie oben benannt)

o.k. was meine Farb-Menge angeht, so bin ich mit 1kG Puler wirklich nur auf ca. 12,5m^2 ausgekommen,..
(habe aber zweimal eingeschlemmt,.. einmal flüssig 1:1 und einmal fester 1:3, beides mit Farbpulber),
halt alles nach Anleitung von NG.
Wenn du 300er Vlies nimmst, passt bestimmt nicht soviel drauf,..

Frage 1.: wie machst du das 300Vlies auf der Folie fest?
Frage 2.: Kein Ufergraben nach NG, richtig ?? (ich war etwas verwirrt, weil dieser Hauptbeitrag das Thema hat)
Frage 3.: wo ist dein Hauptbeitrag  ;-) habe die Anfragen nur verteilt gefunden 
mfG. MIcha


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau mit NaturaGart*

3 kleine 10Liter-Eimer nur?  Nee, das muss mehr sein! Auch bei 50% von so einem Betoneimer.
1: gar nicht!  Hat auch geklappt. Wir haben auch nicht aufgerauht und wollen alles nur mit einer Schicht machen
2: richtig, daher entkoppel ich mich gleich auch hier. Ist eh schon zuviel NG-Offtopic. Allerdings ist die Farbe u.a. von NG (hab 4 verschiedene aber sehr ähnliche)
3: siehe Signatur!

Von Hand mischen?  Das ist ja wahrnsinn! Wir haben leider keine Betonmischmaschine, aber wenigstens so einen Handelektromischer.

da hast Du viel mehr Pulver genommen als NG auf der Packung angibt! So, jetzt sind wir doch wieder NG-Themamässig voll drin.

Frage mal an die anderen:  Wie habt ihr das denn mit den NG-Pigmenten gemacht ?  Also wieviel Gramm in einen Betonanrühreimer? und für welche Fläche?   
Das Dumme ist ja, man kann kaum sehen wie sich diese Pigmente im Eimer farblich entfalten und wie es am Ende getrocknet aussieht lässt sich überhaupt NICHT erahnen!


----------

